# Packers fans?



## Arrow3 (Sep 9, 2011)

I know there are a few on here beside me...Did y'all catch the game last night?? Man the offense looked awesome...Picking up even better then where we left off....Jermichael Finley is a beast when he is healthy...How about Cobb? Talk about making a splash in the NFL....I think we are set to go all the way again!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 9, 2011)

well you aint goin all the way again....but yeah you have a seriously strong team.

dear lord whata game last night!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 9, 2011)

They did look good. I'm no green bay fan but if they beat one of the falcons rivals i'm happy.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> well you aint goin all the way again....but yeah you have a seriously strong team.
> 
> dear lord whata game last night!



Oh yeah pal...Super bowl champs again!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 9, 2011)

Not really a fan but I enjoyed watching them play last night. If they can stay healthy they will be around at the end for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2011)

the TD run Cobb made was amazing. He will be someone I will try to watch this year.


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 9, 2011)

Great game, congrats to the packers, but my saints had trouble stopping Rogers and the crew, but saints don't quit , overall a great game. Bring on the birds


----------



## Resica (Sep 9, 2011)

Did you see Woodson give the guy a punch in the gut? What was he thinking?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> Did you see Woodson give the guy a punch in the gut? What was he thinking?



Don't know but he will get a fine for it.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 11, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I know there are a few on here beside me...Did y'all catch the game last night?? Man the offense looked awesome...Picking up even better then where we left off....Jermichael Finley is a beast when he is healthy...How about Cobb? Talk about making a splash in the NFL....I think we are set to go all the way again!!



Watched the game. Positives: Offense picked up exactly where it left off. I think the running game will be much improved with both grant and Starks splitting time. I don't see anybody being able to match up with the Packers WRs/TEs. If you decide to focus on Jennings/Driver, you have to deal with Finley /Jones/Nelson. If you focus on Finley/Driver, Jennings will kill you. It's crazy how good this offense will be. The defense was only in the base 3-4 scheme for *1 play*. The majority of the plays they went with a 2-4-5. Nice to see Capers still scheming up some different looks.

Cons: Offensive line needs work. I know it was against Brees(who is one of the best in the game), but the defense needs to get to the QB better. They were so close so many times, just couldn't close it out. 

As for repeating, it will be very hard. It's very possible. So far, things look good.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 12, 2011)

After watching the Falcons yesterday, Im not to worried about them in NFC....The Bears might be a force to have to deal with.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Sep 13, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> After watching the Falcons yesterday, Im not to worried about them in NFC....The Bears might be a force to have to deal with.



Agreed, the Bears looked tough.  Lions could be some trouble also.  Vikings.....well they're the Vikings, so not matter what I hope they lose.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 13, 2011)

The Saints aren't going to roll over and disappear either....


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 14, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> After watching the Falcons yesterday, Im not to worried about them in NFC....The Bears might be a force to have to deal with.



I think the Falcons made them look better than they are. If they beat NO this week, then i'll start to pay more attention. But they have a pretty hard schedule this year. I still see them as 9-7 at best. Lions, yea, they are gonna be pretty good.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Sep 19, 2011)

Looked pretty ugly yesterday.  Where in the world was our defense???


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shane Dockery said:


> Looked pretty ugly yesterday.  Where in the world was our defense???



I don't know...We better be ready to play this sunday.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Sep 22, 2011)

Go back to wisconsin you yankee's!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Go back to wisconsin you yankee's!



I was born and raised right here in rural Georgia...


Go pack go!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 25, 2011)

Good win against our division rival....


----------



## Shane Dockery (Sep 27, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Go back to wisconsin you yankee's!



Texan here Pup!  GO PACK GO!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Sep 27, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Good win against our division rival....






Offense and defense looked better Sunday.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I heard the 4-0 World Champion Packers are Headed down to a town called Atlanta sunday night! Man the Pack is looking good this year!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Green bay wins by 2 touchdowns in the Atl Sunday night....


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 5, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Green bay wins by 2 touchdowns in the Atl Sunday night....


Green Bay is good this year but I think the Falcons has the better qb.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Green Bay is good this year but I think the Falcons has the better qb.



I seriously hope your joking....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Green Bay is good this year but I think the Falcons has the better qb.





Arrow3 said:


> I seriously hope your joking....



I think someone has been hitting the weed and posting too much...


----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think someone has been hitting the weed and posting too much...



Agreed. His physical tools are unmatched in the NFL imo. Top notch arm strength, freakishly quick release, pocket awareness and scrambling ability all in one package. 

Only negative I can think of is that ridiculous belt celebration.


----------



## ga_mason (Oct 7, 2011)

Go Packers....... Clay Matthews is the man and it only helps that Rogers is the best QB out there. I think we will be back in the super bowl again this year. May even go undefeated all the way.......


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 9, 2011)

The big Packers vs. Falcons game is tonight! Last year when the Packers played Atlanta, they were a 10-6 team fighting their way through the playoffs. I think their even better this year after watching the first 4 games!

 Good luck Falcons fans, It's going to be a good game either way!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Packers are 7-0 going into a bye week! San diego Chargers next in line.


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes sir, GO PACK. My wife got me falcons packers tickets this past jan. for the playoff game and it was awesome to kill the birds. I was very happy on draft day to see us get cobb and knew he could be an instant play maker. Glad to see us whoop the viking. like anybody thought they had a chance but turned out to be a good game.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 26, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> The Packers are 7-0 going into a bye week! San diego Chargers next in line.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2011)

AlanShort said:


> Yes sir, GO PACK. My wife got me falcons packers tickets this past jan. for the playoff game and it was awesome to kill the birds. I was very happy on draft day to see us get cobb and knew he could be an instant play maker. Glad to see us whoop the viking. like anybody thought they had a chance but turned out to be a good game.



He looked real good up untill this past week when he dropped a potential td pass and then fumbled a punt....Hopefully he will shake it off...I like him. Other then Woodson, im a little worried about our pass defense at this point in the season.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 26, 2011)

Christian Ponder looked pretty darn good in his first NFL against the Packers this past weekend.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 26, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Christian Ponder looked pretty darn good in his first NFL against the Packers this past weekend.



With our pass defense these days, a lot of QBs will have a chance to look good.  Thank goodness for Woodson, and our offense or we could be in a world of hurt.

Arrow:  Agreed on Cobb.  He's done SOME good things, but he sure can cough up a ball at the wrong time.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Cobb will come around, just making rookie mistakes. Seems like he redeems himself after making a bad play. He has some serious speed and moves.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 27, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> I think Cobb will come around, just making rookie mistakes. Seems like he redeems himself after making a bad play. He has some serious speed and moves.




Agreed.  Rookie mistakes, but man, someone needs to teach him how to call a fair ball sometimes.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 15, 2011)

9-0 baby.  That is all.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 15, 2011)

GREENandYELLOW GREENandYELLOW GO PACK GO! 9-0 BABY AND OUR DEFENSE IS BACK!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Man o man, they looked awsome last night! 9-0!!!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

i dont' sport a chub like yall for them but I recognize.  Rodgers is elite among elite.  The Pack is so good it's boring to watch them and that makes it boring for the rest of the folks that like the NFL.  Hopefully somebody will come along and figure them out or punch them in the mouth so hard they forget how to run routes and block.  

I'm a self-pronounced hater so yall can take your shots at your leisure.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not a Packer fan per se, but you guys have got it going on.
I do appreciate great football, and you guys are putting it out there for everyone to see.


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 15, 2011)

I read an article I think it was in the sports illustrated last month or maybe on yahoo sports about how the pack's WRs (Top 6: Jennings, Findley, Driver, Nelson, Jones and Cobb) have a bet going on that for every catchable dropped ball (ball that hits two hands) they owe all other of the 5 receivers $100 dollar gift card to best buy...I think thats awesome it keeps them competitive in the locker room and on the field..We need to see more of this in the NFL, teammates making each other better, NOT teammates complaining about how much money there other teammate makes. but maybe thats why you see so few dropped ball from the pack


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Battle of the Bays*

Sunday Tampa Bay is coming up to Lambeau Field. Looking to be 10-0 by super time Sunday! I don't think Tampa will be able to stop the Packers.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 20, 2011)

10-0 Now! next game is Thanksgiving Day against Detroit. That will be a good game to watch.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 21, 2011)

Very tough game coming up.  I hope our D can figure out how to play.
10-0 is nice, 11-0 is better.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Nov 21, 2011)

I have found Green Bay to be an arrogant, unsportsmanlike team, and many of its fans to be similarly completely jerkish.

However, yes, they're a fantastic team, especially right now. They will probably take the Super Bowl - and given the foregone conclusion, there'll be no point in watching it, so I'll skip it and try hunting SOMETHING instead. I'll watch the Saints games but that's about it.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 21, 2011)

what tha???


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 28, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> I have found Green Bay to be an arrogant, unsportsmanlike team, and many of its fans to be similarly completely jerkish.
> 
> However, yes, they're a fantastic team, especially right now. They will probably take the Super Bowl - and given the foregone conclusion, there'll be no point in watching it, so I'll skip it and try hunting SOMETHING instead. I'll watch the Saints games but that's about it.





I think your the first person I have ever heard this from in my entire life...and who has ever been unsportsmanlike??? 

I don't know what team your watching but Suh just stomped Deitrich-Smith and our guard had no reaction but to point..any other team that would've been a fight for sure. 

11-0 going to NY this week to play the giants...that will be a good test...I feel like were getting comfortable relaxed almost...I wouldn't mind taking a loss if it would fire us back up


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 2, 2011)

zacherwalker said:


> 11-0 going to NY this week to play the giants...that will be a good test...I feel like were getting comfortable relaxed almost...I wouldn't mind taking a loss if it would fire us back up



yep.  if they want to get to 12-0, the D needs to step it up this week.

and X2 on your response to that other guy.  never once heard that before in my life about Pack fans.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It was a good game today and the Packers outlasted the Giants! 12-0 and the Division Tile! :trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## AlanShort (Dec 4, 2011)

Way to gopack. Great game!


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 4, 2011)

Shane Dockery said:


> yep.  if they want to get to 12-0, the D needs to step it up this week.




still no defense....how do the giants but up that many points on us...i get hawk and barnett were out but still...and woodson taking a hit in the secondary didn't help us....

starks I could care less for...yards after contact for him and grant are literally probably negative but i like that new rookie running back....ridiculously explosive..hes a ticking time bomb he can run it straight north and south but has the speed to bounce outside...

looked scrubbish but a win is a win...why couldn't we drive down and score every 58 seconds throughout the game..they had no problem doing it when it seemed to matter


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 5, 2011)

zacherwalker said:


> still no defense....how do the giants but up that many points on us...i get hawk and barnett were out but still...and woodson taking a hit in the secondary didn't help us....
> 
> starks I could care less for...yards after contact for him and grant are literally probably negative but i like that new rookie running back....ridiculously explosive..hes a ticking time bomb he can run it straight north and south but has the speed to bounce outside...
> 
> looked scrubbish but a win is a win...why couldn't we drive down and score every 58 seconds throughout the game..they had no problem doing it when it seemed to matter




I have never understood how you can go 80 yards in no time at the end of the game, and not do that on command any other time throughout the game.  Drives me nuts!

Way too many dropped passes last night.  But like you say, a win is a win.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yep, the dropped passes were driving me crazy yesterday, but in the end they got the win.

 Still some tough games ahead, division rivals are always a close game. Also, late season home games can mean snow and cold weather. That's hard on both teams. Bears on Christmas day, and Lions on new Years day.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 5, 2011)

The lions game will still be tough.  The bears just lost forte for a couple of weeks if not more.

I just hope Oakland and Kansas City aren't let down games.  Both should be wins, but they can't overlook them.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 6, 2011)

any of you guys buying stock today?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 6, 2011)

My nephew has some Packer stock from the sale back in '97. It's not a bad way for a small town america team to generate money for stadium improvements instead of hitting up the tax payers.

 The Raiders are coming to Green Bay this weekend, and game time temps, should be about 35 degrees, so weather won't be a factor. Looking to go 13-0.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Finely has got to start catching the ball better....Saine did a good job coming in ...Im not that high on Grant....I like Starks better....How bad was he hurt? Any word on Woodson? How about AJ? We need to go full throttle and not let up....

Only team that scares me is meeting Breese and the Saints in the playoffs....


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 7, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Finely has got to start catching the ball better....Saine did a good job coming in ...Im not that high on Grant....I like Starks better....How bad was he hurt? Any word on Woodson? How about AJ? We need to go full throttle and not let up....
> 
> Only team that scares me is meeting Breese and the Saints in the playoffs....



Agreed on Finley!  You make comments at the beginning of the year about not getting the ball enough, well you better catch it every time he throws it to you!

Starks should be back as well as AJ, Bishop, and Woodson.

The saints do worry me a bit, but if the Packers get home field throughout the playoffs, I don't see the Saints enjoying Lambeau very much in January.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I heard on the local radio station that Woodson is good to go for sundays 3:15(game time moved up for national coverage) game against his old team, the Raiders.

 The Raiders are playing better than they have in the past few years, should be another good game to watch!


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Shane Dockery said:


> any of you guys buying stock today?



I couldn't I just don't have the extra money right now..being a college student I can barely afford ramen and some shotgun shells lol but my uncle bought a few shares? did you make the investment?


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 12, 2011)

zacherwalker said:


> I couldn't I just don't have the extra money right now..being a college student I can barely afford ramen and some shotgun shells lol but my uncle bought a few shares? did you make the investment?



I did.  Pulled a bit of cash out of the good ole hunting fund.  Figured since the season was almost done, I could live on beenie weenies the rest of deer season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 12, 2011)

13- 0 now, one more win to get home field throughout the playoffs!

Next week the Pack goes to KC, and I heard they fired their coach today. Looking to go 14-0!

I hope Jennings can return to play in a few weeks,  he can really catch a ball!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 12, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> 13- 0 now, one more win to get home field throughout the playoffs!
> 
> Next week the Pack goes to KC, and I heard they fired their coach today. Looking to go 14-0!
> 
> I hope Jennings can return to play in a few weeks,  he can really catch a ball!



McCarthy said he should be back by playoff time....

anyone else notice that Aaron hardly went to JerMichael yesterday??


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 13, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> McCarthy said he should be back by playoff time....
> 
> anyone else notice that Aaron hardly went to JerMichael yesterday??




Aaron's punishment for Finley ruining his passer rating last week. 

Want the ball?  Better catch it!


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 18, 2011)

And there it is....13-1....well i would rather take a blemish now than in a couple weeks. They needed to wake up it seems like the past couple weeks they've been coming out just thinking they deserve to win.

Thats not how it works any week in the NFL any team has the ability to beat any other team..they are after all PROFESSIONALS. 

I said it before I wouldn't mind taking a loss if it wakes them up and Ill stand by that statement. light a fire under their :nono::nono::nono: and get them going. 

Hopefully next week they'll show up to play.


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh and another thing if you are in the North Georgia/Atlanta area the place to be on sundays for Packers game is TJ's Sports Bar and Grill its heaven. I have been going there now this year after someone told me about it and I refuse to watch the game anywhere else..just better get there an hour or so before game time or you won't get a seat!


heres the address:

2880 Holcomb Bridge Rd
Alpharetta, GA 30022


Go Pack Go!


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 19, 2011)

and the Dolphin's record holds.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 19, 2011)

zacherwalker said:


> Oh and another thing if you are in the North Georgia/Atlanta area the place to be on sundays for Packers game is TJ's Sports Bar and Grill its heaven. I have been going there now this year after someone told me about it and I refuse to watch the game anywhere else..just better get there an hour or so before game time or you won't get a seat!
> 
> 
> heres the address:
> ...



If you're in Marietta, come by Highlands Grill Kennesaw to watch a game sometime.  We have a pretty descent showing of Pack fans every week.  They always have our guys on the big screens with audio.

also, agreed on the loss.  Hurts, but better now than in a couple of weeks.  Finley was awful yesterday!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Im still sick about it......First Packers game all year that I didn't watch and this happens!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 19, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> and the Dolphin's record holds.



We don't have much to celebrate any more but I'll take it!!!












I wouldn't have minded it though it they would've.  I like GB. Great storied franchise.


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 19, 2011)

Shane Dockery said:


> If you're in Marietta, come by Highlands Grill Kennesaw to watch a game sometime.  We have a pretty descent showing of Pack fans every week.  They always have our guys on the big screens with audio.
> 
> also, agreed on the loss.  Hurts, but better now than in a couple of weeks.  Finley was awful yesterday!



Yeah I've been to highlands quite a few times (i used to go to ksu) for some games but when I found TJs...its like a religion. Church than TJs....I am not joking you when I say wall to wall die hard green and yellow....I haven't found a spot like it in...I have a couple videos but I can't figure out how to get them to upload..there actually opening christmas day at 6 for the bears game...once again Ill be there:trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been to TJ's quite a bit over the years.  Great place to watch games with other Packer fans, but as an ex smoker, I just can't take the smell in there.  Fun though with all of the Pack fans.


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 20, 2011)

yeah surprisingly most people go outside to smoke now...I heard it used to be real bad...a couple still smoke in the bar but for the most part they have some courtesy to go outside...first time I went there I sat in the bar...my jeans smelled like smoked for days.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Going to be another tough games against Da Bears sunday at Lambeau, game time temps 28 degrees! Hopefully the patched together O' line can give Rodgers some time to throw!


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

man do I hope soo...I wish they would've picked up big Joe Thomas from the badger a couple years ago during the draft...that big man was fishing on lake michigan like a true farm boy when he was drafted...best tackle in the NFL imo


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 22, 2011)

Whoop!:cow:


----------



## tcward (Dec 25, 2011)

Packers started slow but flew down the field right before half tonight!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 26, 2011)

It was a nice Christmas gift to get a win over the Bears and win number 14 for the year, I don't think the Packers have ever had 14 regular season wins.

 It will be interesting to see how much the starters play next week against the Lions on New Years Days at noon. I thinks Rodgers and company will not play a full game.

 Weather forecast for the game is 31 degrees and a chance of snow!

 With home field advantage throughout the playoffs, we could see another "Icebowl" with mid January football in Green Bay.


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 30, 2011)

im excited for this last game...clifton and bulaga might be seeing a little game time... cliftons practiced this whole week full go....good sign heading into the playoffs... plus that bye week sure will help.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2012)

Heck of a game by Matt Flynn and Jordy Nelson!! Beat the lions with out a big core group of starters!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 2, 2012)

It was a good game.

Two weeks to prpare for the next one, might be Saints or Falcons coming up to Green Bay?????


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 3, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> It was a good game.
> 
> Two weeks to prpare for the next one, might be Saints or Falcons coming up to Green Bay?????



Won't be the saints...Not yet anyway....We get the winner of the Falcons/giants game.....If the Saints beat the lions, they play the 49ers....


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 4, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Won't be the saints...Not yet anyway....We get the winner of the Falcons/giants game.....If the Saints beat the lions, they play the 49ers....



yep, and if by some strange heck freezing over chance the lions beat the saints, we'll play them.

either way, I would rather seen Atlanta come to Lambeau instead of the giants.  Dome teams don't like the cold.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Shane Dockery said:


> yep, and if by some strange heck freezing over chance the lions beat the saints, we'll play them.
> 
> either way, I would rather seen Atlanta come to Lambeau instead of the giants.  Dome teams don't like the cold.



I'm pulling for whoever is playing the saints 

I'm like you, id rather play the falcons then the giants.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 7, 2012)

No game for the Packers this weekend, but we will see who comes to Lambeau Field next Sunday! Jennings will be back and it's going to be Exciting.

 May not be as cold as you think for the game, temps in the 50's yeasterday.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys ready for this weekend?  Should be a good game.  Just hope my boys send those Giants packing!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Shane Dockery said:


> You guys ready for this weekend?  Should be a good game.  Just hope my boys send those Giants packing!



Oh yes sir....I may have to grill some steaks during the game !! 

I think we've got this.....Next week will be a lot harder.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Jan 13, 2012)

I will challenge to an avatar change style bet??? LETS GO BIG BLUE!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the game. Too bad it's the last of the four games this weekend. I think the Pack will win!

 They had snow in Green Bay thursday, the fans were up there shovling out the bleacher seats yesterday. Going to be a great game to watch. I saw an interview with Greg Jennings on TV, he said he is feeling great and can't wait to play. The team as a whole is heathy and ready to play!

GO PACK GO!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 14, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> I'm looking forward to the game. Too bad it's the last of the four games this weekend. I think the Pack will win!
> 
> They had snow in Green Bay thursday, the fans were up there shovling out the bleacher seats yesterday. Going to be a great game to watch. I saw an interview with Greg Jennings on TV, he said he is feeling great and can't wait to play. The team as a whole is heathy and ready to play!
> 
> GO PACK GO!




Can't wait. Let's go Pack!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel much better about playing the 49ers next week then the Saints.....That is if we take care of business today!


----------



## tcward (Jan 15, 2012)

Green Bay has a horrible secondary....gave up more yards passing than any other team in history? Is that right?


----------



## oldenred (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to the Pack to win but the Giants just got robbed with that fumble. I hate the Giants but that was just sorry officiating.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well the pack's season is over. Next year it starts all over. They had a good run this year.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not a Packers fan but i'm an avid football fan and enjoy watching all the games, just curious how many Packers fans believe they under estimaited the Giants??


----------



## ga_mason (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow.... I love the Packers, but where were they today? You can't win a playoff game if you cant catch the ball. I guess it was just not there day. Better luck next year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2012)

The combination of not catching the ball, Rodgers missing some key passes, and turn overs killed us...The giants are playing good ball too.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 15, 2012)

It was kind of a Packers melt down....  A good one too.


----------



## AlanShort (Jan 15, 2012)

we had a good run season wise and def had worst years. still proud of em just a pretty bad day


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 16, 2012)

Good season.  Too bad it ended like that.  Offense was out of sync all night, and that horrible defense finally caught up with them.


----------

